# World War II



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

www.loc.gov/rr/program/bib/ww2/

www.nationalww2museum.org/the-war

www.archives.gov/research/military/ww2/photos

www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/world-war-ii-history

https://bbc.co.uk/history/worldwars/wwtwo/

www.topdocumentaryfilms.com/complete-history-second-world-war/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:World_War_II

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Index_of_World_War_II_articles


























https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP1AejCL4DA7jYkZAELRhHQ


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 7, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 132274
> 
> View attachment 132275
> 
> ...



My heroes, including my medal-winning dad, protecting my newborn ass.

Damn we were a different country then ... one country.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 7, 2020)

Even though I was going to elementary school during this time, we were well aware of all that was happening.   Today, as an adult with some military experience behind me, I have been researching and reading about many things that were not known to us during the war.  Interesting to say the least.  Reading a book about the amount of Sarin nerve gas Hitler had on hand to use if he was so disposed and worse yet, the development of Soman in 1944 which was tested on the Jewish prisoners in the camps.  Not only terrifying but inhuman.  Those people were imbued with the worst evil in the very depths of their souls.


----------

